# What's in Brazil?



## Mike Brozack (Sep 9, 2004)

Are steroids legal in Brazil?  Are steroids easy to get in Brazil?  What are some popular, or easy to obtain brands there?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 9, 2004)

haven't been to brazil yet, but I plan on going within the next 3 years.

What's there?  Lot of beautiful women, balmy weather....and I am sure a lot more.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah, hot chicks with beautiful fake boobs.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 9, 2004)

Mike Brozack said:
			
		

> What's in Brazil?



Vieope.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2004)

BusyLivin said:
			
		

> Vieope


Snafu lost his train of vieopeifcation.  Good thing you helped him get his mind right Busy.  How ya been anyway?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 9, 2004)

Busy.

ha!   

Pretty good.  I'm on the board daily... just don't post too often... Still warmin' up. 

I stopped jumping in the political/religous debates!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2004)

Brazil nuts are pretty good.







What do they call them in Brazil?  "Nuts?"  I mean, "Brazil nuts" would just sound redundant.  I have never heard of "America nuts."


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a buddy that goes to Brazil every 3 months.  He tells me that prostitution in Brazil is not illegal and that the women there are very clean and they are tested almost weekly.  So he says....He goes to Copa and Rio.....

Oh yeah, there is also Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Roberto Carlos (maybe not anymore), the new goalie whose name I forgot now, the Gracie brothers...(Ok so I follow sports)


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_I never touched a fake boob. Yes, some people need vieopefication. Not all brazilians are nut and the three soccer players are still active, did you see the game yesterday with germany?

While I was doing this post, I just saw for the first time in my life two stories in the news about anabolics and the law actually working. In one story a 15 years old died and four are in the hospital because they injected nandrolone phenyl propionate, I can just imagine how wrong they did it. In the other story, four were arrested because they were carrying three backpacks full with anabolics. 
To tell you the truth I never used it but I know for a fact that it is highly unlikely to arrest someone because they used it. They would need to arrest the whole city of Rio. 
It is way easier to get anabolics here than in US. Funny thing was that guy in the news saying: "Don´t trust that people in the gym, anabolics are evil" lol
Remember when I made a thread about "what if you inject too much?", you see, that happens. Anyone can imagine how much that guy injected to die of nandrolone? _


----------



## Mike Brozack (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Viope, I appreciate your input.


----------



## Mike Brozack (Sep 9, 2004)

Can you find out what products are readily available?  Some brand names to look for etc.  I'd appreciate any help you could give me in this matter.  I'm going to Brazil (Curitiba) to be precise, to get married in February.


----------



## Mike Brozack (Sep 9, 2004)

Brazil (the country) is named after the nut.  Read abou it in a brazilian history book somewhere.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Anyone can imagine how much that guy injected to die of nandrolone? _



Either the story is complete fiction, or he injected it into a vein perhaps.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

Mike Brozack said:
			
		

> Can you find out what products are readily available?  Some brand names to look for etc.  I'd appreciate any help you could give me in this matter.  I'm going to Brazil (Curitiba) to be precise, to get married in February.


_The best supplement brand we have here is Probiotica www.probiotica.com.br, do not worry, you will be able to find most of your supplements here. 
Curitiba is a great place, one of the best cities in Brazil but it is so damn cold. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

Mike Brozack said:
			
		

> Brazil (the country) is named after the nut.  Read abou it in a brazilian history book somewhere.


_It is actually from a tree called "Pau Brasil". _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Either the story is complete fiction, or he injected it into a vein perhaps.


_It is all over the news. He died from a cardiac arrest. _


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2004)

Must have been inside a vein, or perhaps contaminated with I dont know what.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> perhaps contaminated with I dont know what.


_That is probably it, since 5 went to the hospital. I don´t think they are stupid enough to inject in the wrong place 5 times in a row. Is there such thing as efficient stupidity? _


----------



## gr81 (Sep 9, 2004)

its called consistency! lol


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is probably it, since 5 went to the hospital. I don´t think they are stupid enough to inject in the wrong place 5 times in a row. Is there such thing as efficient stupidity? _



Consistent stupidity?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 9, 2004)

thats usually how stupidity goes!!  lol


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_lol_


----------



## rrgg (Sep 10, 2004)

Viepe- Are you saying all AAS are only by prescription in Brazil?  I was under the impression they're easy to get and tolerated by the law, if not legal OTC drugs in some cases.  I figure that either way, the penalty for possession can't be as harsh as it is in the US.  Also I think some drug companies produce certain steroids in Brazil that are not even produced in the US because they lost/lack FDA approval.  Am I misinformed?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I have a buddy that goes to Brazil every 3 months.  He tells me that prostitution in Brazil is not illegal and that the women there are very clean and they are tested almost weekly.  So he says....He goes to Copa and Rio.....



To my knowlege Brazil has a very high AIDS rate. Your friend is wrong IMO. Just cause the babe is hot doesn't mean she isn't going to pass you the HIV. When I was in high school we had a student from Brazil and he would show me all these pictures from back home. The women were so fine. I asked him if he sleeps with a lot of girls back home and he said he sleeps around, but he always uses rubbers because of the high risk of getting the HIV.


----------



## rrgg (Sep 10, 2004)

It's a little ironic that this lesson is coming from "trojan man"


----------



## Vieope (Sep 11, 2004)

_I would not say OTC medicine but what I heard is that it is relatively easy to get. Like I said, I never used it so I can´t tell from experience. 
Not true the comment about AIDS. _


----------



## ZorroAzul (Sep 11, 2004)

Now that the legality issue on other countries came up...

Anyone know if they are legal in France and Spain?? I will be there in a month and don't want to look like an ass for asking for 20 vials of deca and 20 amps of sustanon


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 11, 2004)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> Now that the legality issue on other countries came up...
> 
> Anyone know if they are legal in France and Spain?? I will be there in a month and don't want to look like an ass for asking for 20 vials of deca and 20 amps of sustanon


Does sustanon only come in amps? I sure wish I could get it in vials like the deca. I hate these damn amps. Even with an amp cutter, the damn things break all wrong. I live 3 hours from Mexico. If you want to score on vacation, that is the place to be.   Very economical.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2004)

Sustanon comes in both.


----------

